# Funeral Home Drain Cleaning



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

How many of you don't mind working around dead bodies? I certainly don't. 

Last one I did I was looking at 5 on the slab, one dude was almost 5 foot thick and thought he was going to explode or something! :blink:


I have a funeral home that has a chronic problem with the main line backing up. It's a short run but if you deal with these, you know what's in the drain.


I feel the line needs to be jetted but it will come right back for sure. 

Anyone tried enzyme injection systems on this? 

Each dead body I think creates a pound or two of meaty flesh chunks that makes it down the drain, out to a holding tank. 

Think ham salad, hold the lettuce. 


I told these guys I'd camera the line next time but I already know why my camera would look like when I do it....NASTY.


----------



## uaplumber

Been there. Done that!!!
Grease Trap!!!


----------



## Ron

I have cleaned out lines in the preproom, and working on the plumbing in them, was left in there alone, 3 bodies, what a odd place to be. I was hoping none would happen to sit up on the tables, I know too much sci-fi tv. :laughing:


----------



## Cal

Had service contract with 5 funeral homes years back . Man ,,, you guys are right !! Takes a certain intestinal fortitude to work those places ! Only bothered me the first time. 
Duck ,,, check out Bio Clean from http://www.statewidesupply.com/ they have an 
enzyme injection system that might be just the ticket !

We've slopped through the same " dead sludge " --- Now that's a brotherhood !!

cal


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Cal said:


> Had service contract with 5 funeral homes years back . Man ,,, you guys are right !! Takes a certain intestinal fortitude to work those places ! Only bothered me the first time.
> Duck ,,, check out Bio Clean from http://www.statewidesupply.com/ they have an
> enzyme injection system that might be just the ticket !
> 
> We've slopped through the same " dead sludge " --- Now that's a brotherhood !!
> 
> cal


 

Thanks for the link. I couldn't find the injection system you mentioned...is it on there or are you a dealer? I couldn't find that page.


----------



## Cal

I am a dealer and YOU NEED TO BE !!! Trust me ,,, this stuff works great and is a nice little money maker . Let me know !

Cal


----------



## gladerunner

I've done work at our city morgue. They have 2hp garbage grinders built right into the tables.


----------



## U&I Plumber

Just work through the movies and its all good. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood

Ah the Bio Clean...
Yea I always throw on a couple as part of my revenue enhancement program...
They haven't said no to the price yet...

I guess not everyone could do this job...


----------



## slowforthecones

Your talking about a biohazard situation for sure and not many plumbers are interested in the funeral home plumbing. I could be wrong but in California... I asked a 5 plumbers, none said it'd be worthwhile to do plumbing on a clogged line unless it's $150 an hour with a 4 hr min. labor only.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

slowforthecones said:


> Your talking about a biohazard situation for sure and not many plumbers are interested in the funeral home plumbing. I could be wrong but in California... I asked a 5 plumbers, none said it'd be worthwhile to do plumbing on a clogged line unless it's $150 an hour with a 4 hr min. labor only.


Try 225 an hour at a 6 hr minimum to get me in one of those rooms. No thanks.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

​ 


MMM​ 
A strawberry shake right now sounds good​ 
"Want hair wit dat?" :laughing:​ 




*Actual photo of machine after clearing human body goop out of funeral home drain.*​


----------



## leak1

whats nice about working in the prep rooms is that nobody complains,


----------



## Redwood

gladerunner said:


> I've done work at our city morgue. They have 2hp garbage grinders built right into the tables.


Hmmm, I like that idea... I think I'll sell them a couple of insinkerator evolutions...:thumbup:



leak1 said:


> whats nice about working in the prep rooms is that nobody complains,


Yup, nice and quiet...:laughing:

You're not a drain cleaner until you've done a funeral home...
It's a rite of passage...:laughing:


----------



## leak1

No Guts No Glory!!!!!!


----------



## Plumber

awright---I did a floor drain stoppage. 3" of stuff on the floor, bodies being drained, ghouls laughing at me.

I was sick for 3 days, get back to the shop and the boss tells me I left my tools there. Sonofa*****, I had to go back there. I ran in, grabbed my box and ran out. 

Close to 30 years later, I can tell you every _ing detail of that place. I'm not squeamish...I seen things that would leave most mad as hatters, but that place was _ing _ing.


----------



## slowforthecones

I've done a out of biz funeral home converted into a assembly of god (church), interesting huh? Check this out... the new cafeteria kitchen is in where they did the drain and embalming!! So pretty much all the lines had to be demo'd, replaced all the way to the prop line.

sheet I am under charging... I will up it to $250 an hour 6 hr min. Now I know why they never complain about my charge when I say $150 and 4 hr.. they smile and say no prob.

How did you get sick? Well that was 30 years ago, less biohazard protective gear and suits.


----------



## slowforthecones

Bro.. you have a wicked sense of humor. :thumbup::thumbup::jester:



Roast Duck said:


> View attachment 1472​
> 
> 
> MMM​
> A strawberry shake right now sounds good​
> "Want hair wit dat?" :laughing:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actual photo of machine after clearing human body goop out of funeral home drain.*​


----------



## Plumber

slowforthecones said:


> ...
> How did you get sick? Well that was 30 years ago, less biohazard protective gear and suits.


We didn't think about that stuff then and many of us are paying the price now. Safety first always.


----------



## slowforthecones

I always have n95 masks, organic masks and spare filters, nitrile gloves and etc. Goodluck and hope you don't have a long term illness or effects from that nasty stuff.


----------



## DaveClinch

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 1472​
> 
> 
> 
> MMM​
> A strawberry shake right now sounds good​
> "Want hair wit dat?" :laughing:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actual photo of machine after clearing human body goop out of funeral home drain.*​


 
You should have put a warning or something on there, god, I almost threw up :laughing:

What kind of Auger is that, and what kind of bit are you using? I've got a General SpeedRooter 91 that I pretty much always run my flex head on. I bounce between 1" and 2" cutter bits. You don't use a cutter?


----------



## cajun plumber

Pu$$ies! hahah J/K. I cleared out a floor drain once in the prep room of a funeral home. I had to actually help the funeral director move the caskets (with bodies in them) so i could access the drain. Pull out alot of hair and what looked like veins and chicken fat.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

DaveClinch said:


> You should have put a warning or something on there, god, I almost threw up :laughing:
> 
> What kind of Auger is that, and what kind of bit are you using? I've got a General SpeedRooter 91 that I pretty much always run my flex head on. I bounce between 1" and 2" cutter bits. You don't use a cutter?


 


That's a Spartan 300 with a 100 drum. It's 3/8" cable that's bent like a whip. 

3" line to the holding tank but my only access is a floor drain, so I won't put my larger cables down that floor drain, no toilet to pull to go after it.


It's been about 4 months so I was pretty thorough last time I was there. 

They never run enough water with that when they are sucking the blood out of the bodies and filling them with formaldehyde sp?

Ever seen a body right after death? Burping/farting, raising arms, all kinds of stuff. The more violent the death the more reaction after death.


----------



## slowforthecones

I just did some drain work at a funeral home in oakland california. nasty place, the last time they had drain service was 5 years ago. Good grief the smell was awful even with the respierator and biosuit on... glad I had the helper my pressurewash my suit with clorox after i was done excavation and replacement of the line in the parking lot. I wanted to snap pics but I was suit up already.


----------



## slowforthecones

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> That's a Spartan 300 with a 100 drum. It's 3/8" cable that's bent like a whip.
> 
> 3" line to the holding tank but my only access is a floor drain, so I won't put my larger cables down that floor drain, no toilet to pull to go after it.
> 
> 
> It's been about 4 months so I was pretty thorough last time I was there.
> 
> They never run enough water with that when they are sucking the blood out of the bodies and filling them with formaldehyde sp?
> 
> Ever seen a body right after death? Burping/farting, raising arms, all kinds of stuff. The more violent the death the more reaction after death.


 I've seen it all in combat and well now at work about once a month. I did a funeral home in oakland california. there was 2 homicide clients in there and nasty stuff...


----------



## DaveClinch

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> That's a Spartan 300 with a 100 drum. It's 3/8" cable that's bent like a whip.
> 
> 3" line to the holding tank but my only access is a floor drain, so I won't put my larger cables down that floor drain, no toilet to pull to go after it.
> 
> 
> It's been about 4 months so I was pretty thorough last time I was there.
> 
> They never run enough water with that when they are sucking the blood out of the bodies and filling them with formaldehyde sp?
> 
> Ever seen a body right after death? Burping/farting, raising arms, all kinds of stuff. The more violent the death the more reaction after death.


Jesus, no. Not sure how I would react to dead moving bodies in the work area.

Have you ever used a Speedrooter 91? Your feed assem. looks super heavy duty on that Spartan. I'm afraid to change from Speedrooter though, because the machine is freaking bulletproof. I've been on drains, literally, for 16 hours and it never quits. Such a great machine,imo.


----------



## gear junkie

Funeral homes can be a great niche market if you got the stomach for it. I worked for 4 back in VA. One guy answered my ad (on CL), said I did a fine job and refered me to his colleagues. That is one very small community that talks to each other. Biggest thing is respecting the dead. No pics, funny faces or any of that.


----------



## slowforthecones

gear junkie said:


> Funeral homes can be a great niche market if you got the stomach for it. I worked for 4 back in VA. One guy answered my ad (on CL), said I did a fine job and refered me to his colleagues. That is one very small community that talks to each other. Biggest thing is respecting the dead. No pics, funny faces or any of that.


Yup. Very good referrals and usually they pay on the spot. I got away with $250 an hour, 3-hr min paid right away when I fixed a femine pad clogged toliet in their lobby. That was one of the quickest $750 I ever made. I even though of making a business card that catered to funeral homes, obgyn (you know what i'm talkin about)


----------



## mariajones235

*Hello*

The funeral home offers traditional, contemporary, military, and cremation services, personalized and tailored to individual needs.


----------



## Bill

mariajones235 said:


> The funeral home offers traditional, contemporary, military, and cremation services, personalized and tailored to individual needs.


How about an intro from you??


----------



## Airgap

[]


mariajones235 said:


> the Funeral Home Offers Traditional, Contemporary, Military, And Cremation Services, Personalized And Tailored To Individual Needs.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I might be going back to the funeral home that I posted this picture from, and I personally know 1 of the dead bodies in the morgue.


----------



## leak1

DUNBAR AND GEN. PATTON= old blood&guts?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Close! My good friend's dead wife. She smoked 3 packs of capri cigarrettes a day. I bet money they send her a thank you for the near $100+ a week habit.


----------



## 422 plumber

I bet you can smash Mallo-Mars down your throat with one hand and rod with other.:thumbup: You don't seem like the shrinking violet type.


----------



## TheMaster

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I might be going back to the funeral home that I posted this picture from, and I personally know 1 of the dead bodies in the morgue.


 I haven't work in the funeral home in 20 years. I went to the front desk receptionist desk and introduced myself. She said "the problem in da back and I dont go in da back,let me callls someones for you" So i wait on the guy who turns out to be the mortition takes me to the "prep room" where the body table drain was clogged. I stop dead in my tracks and say "hey they said it was just a sink stopped up...nothing about a body prep room" he laughs and says "Boy you dont have nothing to worry about from the ones in here...they are all dead...its the ones out there(pointed outside) that you hafta worry about doin somthin to you" My stomach just below were my ribs meet got all tight and felt like a knot. He takes me into the room thats about 20x20 with all this equipment and two bottles hanging from a rack and a big azz needle about the size of 3/8 copper connected to a hose. The body table with the crank underneath and the sink mounted at the foot of the table.....they crank it up to drain the table. Two old women dead on the table with cotton stuffed in their mouths and a brace under their neck covered from the neck down. The stinch of formyldahyde thick in the air...very cold room. About 9 doors for bodys at the other end of the room. Automatic exhaust fan that kicked on every 5 minutes. I wore a mask with vicks vapor rub in it and gloves/goggles. I plunged the sink and up comes used syringe tubes and globs of ****.....I'll pass on all the funeral home business.....no thank you. Once was enough.....I still can close my eyes and see the room as if it was yesterday. I grew up alittle that day


----------



## slowforthecones

How much were you paid? Why do you think I charge a min. $750 (3hr @ 250 hr). I guess in your old days, you weren't pay much more than a regular sink stop fix?


----------



## TheMaster

slowforthecones said:


> How much were you paid? Why do you think I charge a min. $750 (3hr @ 250 hr). I guess in your old days, you weren't pay much more than a regular sink stop fix?


Its nothing about money but at the time i was an hourly employee making about 12.00 an hr.......so i made about 12.00 on the call and thats before tax's. 750 wouldn't even come close to get me to go back. I've seen enough.


----------



## leak1

i work for a small funeral parlor in a town the size of mayberry, its about 15 mi. from my shop, usually there is always someone on the slab when i get there, it rarely bothers me unless it someone i know. the funny thing about this funeral home is that he has a taxidermy shop on the other side of the building, you stabbem we slabbem!:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap

leak1 said:


> i work for a small funeral parlor in a town the size of mayberry, its about 15 mi. from my shop, usually there is always someone on the slab when i get there, it rarely bothers me unless it someone i know. the funny thing about this funeral home is that he has a taxidermy shop on the other side of the building, you stabbem we slabbem!:whistling2:


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones

leak1 said:


> i work for a small funeral parlor in a town the size of mayberry, its about 15 mi. from my shop, usually there is always someone on the slab when i get there, it rarely bothers me unless it someone i know. the funny thing about this funeral home is that he has a taxidermy shop on the other side of the building, you stabbem we slabbem!:whistling2:


 I suppose there is no waste factor in the formaldehyde. I suppose they'll use the run off for them taxidermy ventures or vice versa????


----------



## retired rooter

The master told my story to a tee all, I remember is that my truck had that godawful smell for weeks. I used clorox and everything else I could find to wash my cable and it was an open reel my tana. I think the smell was in my head but it still stank!


----------



## Regulator

I've had my share of morgue, autopsy and cutting room experience. It's not what I would call pleasant. The sights were a little disturbing but the smell, that's something I'll never get used to. After all if you smell it that means the particles are getting up your nose and entering your body. :blink: Never puked though.
One time I was was working on a waste disposal unit in the cutting room. This is where they dissect the biopsy pieces. I accidentally brushed up against a PVC ball valve and I got totally soaked in formalin (similar to formaldehyde). Even that stuff didn't smell as bad as death.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Was back at it today at this funeral home. Emergency water heater install. 

There was 5 in the embalming rooms....not a peep from anyone. No complaints. 

I did my job and moved on...


The home I work for? Great people to deal with (the living ones) and I would assume that the prior plumbers always freaked out about the situation involving what the job entails.


Dead people don't bother me...

Watching someone die in hospice is horrible. Knowing someone is dying and not being able to do anything is even worse. Watching my mother die of breast cancer that she fought for 13 years come to an end was brutal. Thank God I don't bear witness to that twice. Couldn't do it.


----------



## 3Peasdrain

*Funeral home*

About 12 years ago when i was working for another guy who was in Florida all the time. I got a call had to clear a floor drain in an embombing room.My wife was like can i go.So we get there and the director takes us down to the room and shows us the drain. Once my wife saw the dried blood in bottles she started throughing up. laughed my rearend off. I just dont like the funeral part of their work because then the person is really gone.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I had a floor sink in the autopsy room of the GBI crime lab. When I was done, I gave them the reel and cable of my Gorlitz 380. I told them it was theirs and I charged them for it. There was no way I was going to take that into somebody's house after being down that drain. :no:


----------



## Master Mark

*embalming rooms..new laws for disposal????*

Their is nothing like the smell of embalming fluid in the morning
It smells like "victory"

we have plumbed 2 of them over the years.. 
it separates the men from the wooses.....
my father could not walk into the place:laughing: 

one of them was basically a service garage that was 
converted into a el-cheapo embalming room for the poorest of the poor in this city......

sort of like a fast--food Mcdonalds kind of place.....
they had them stacked in one room about 15 deep..
they brought them in and shipped them out 
...same day service......

we had plumbed the stand pipe drains too high and I had to go back out to the place to "adjust " the height of the standpipe under the embalming table so they could tilt the body feet down towards the drain to get the blood to flow out ..through the vein they cut in the feet...:blink:

he has this black lady on the table when I am there and I am stareing up at her toe-nails while I am cutting off the 2 inch PVC drain to their likeing.....

They get a real kick out of the *shock and awe affect* they have on people who are around for the first time....when they are embalming someone... 

I just had to stay and watch...., felt a little queasy for a minute or two ...but it was pretty interesting...

the only other problem with those kind of places is the body fat that falls down the drain and stops them up while they a re cutting into someone to find a vein....:yes::yes:


*I think its law now that all blood and parts have to be boiled before going into a public sewer...*

*true or false??*


----------



## RW Plumbing

Master Mark said:


> Their is nothing like the smell of embalming fluid in the morning
> It smells like "victory"
> 
> we have plumbed 2 of them over the years..
> it separates the men from the wooses.....
> my father could not walk into the place:laughing:
> 
> one of them was basically a service garage that was
> converted into a el-cheapo embalming room for the poorest of the poor in this city......
> 
> sort of like a fast--food Mcdonalds kind of place.....
> they had them stacked in one room about 15 deep..
> they brought them in and shipped them out
> ...same day service......
> 
> we had plumbed the stand pipe drains too high and I had to go back out to the place to "adjust " the height of the standpipe under the embalming table so they could tilt the body feet down towards the drain to get the blood to flow out ..through the vein they cut in the feet...:blink:
> 
> he has this black lady on the table when I am there and I am stareing up at her toe-nails while I am cutting off the 2 inch PVC drain to their likeing.....
> 
> They get a real kick out of the *shock and awe affect* they have on people who are around for the first time....when they are embalming someone...
> 
> I just had to stay and watch...., felt a little queasy for a minute or two ...but it was pretty interesting...
> 
> the only other problem with those kind of places is the body fat that falls down the drain and stops them up while they a re cutting into someone to find a vein....:yes::yes:
> 
> 
> *I think its law now that all blood and parts have to be boiled before going into a public sewer...*
> 
> *true or false??*


 I don't know about that but all medical waste cannot enter a vacuum system in a hospital anymore. They need to have special seperators in the rooms they are using that catch all the fluid so it doesn't enter the line.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I once had to pump the holding tank at a funeral home. I made sure there was always some other guy to send to do it the next time it was needed. That smell just stuck to around you. It made the pump truck smell for two weeks after pumping that nasty. 

The Funeral home was on septic tank, so the embalming waste went to a holding tank that was pumped every 60-90 days as needed.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Master Mark said:


> Their is nothing like the smell of embalming fluid in the morning
> It smells like "victory"
> 
> we have plumbed 2 of them over the years..
> it separates the men from the wooses.....
> my father could not walk into the place:laughing:
> 
> one of them was basically a service garage that was
> converted into a el-cheapo embalming room for the poorest of the poor in this city......
> 
> sort of like a fast--food Mcdonalds kind of place.....
> they had them stacked in one room about 15 deep..
> they brought them in and shipped them out
> ...same day service......
> 
> we had plumbed the stand pipe drains too high and I had to go back out to the place to "adjust " the height of the standpipe under the embalming table so they could tilt the body feet down towards the drain to get the blood to flow out ..through the vein they cut in the feet...:blink:
> 
> he has this black lady on the table when I am there and I am stareing up at her toe-nails while I am cutting off the 2 inch PVC drain to their likeing.....
> 
> They get a real kick out of the *shock and awe affect* they have on people who are around for the first time....when they are embalming someone...
> 
> I just had to stay and watch...., felt a little queasy for a minute or two ...but it was pretty interesting...
> 
> the only other problem with those kind of places is the body fat that falls down the drain and stops them up while they a re cutting into someone to find a vein....:yes::yes:
> 
> 
> *I think its law now that all blood and parts have to be boiled before going into a public sewer...*
> 
> *true or false??*


 


I would have eaten my lunch in there to show 'em I'm a real man.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

ChrisConnor said:


> I once had to pump the holding tank at a funeral home. I made sure there was always some other guy to send to do it the next time it was needed. That smell just stuck to around you. It made the pump truck smell for two weeks after pumping that nasty.
> 
> The Funeral home was on septic tank, so the embalming waste went to a holding tank that was pumped every 60-90 days as needed.


 

This thread has to do with a funeral home with a holding tank. Lifting the lid is gruesome and the smell is nothing you can describe.


I took my machine to countless homes after I drain cleaned at that funeral home though. It's waste, it's all biohazard.


----------



## Master Mark

*sure you would of*



Tommy plumber said:


> I would have eaten my lunch in there to show 'em I'm a real man.:thumbsup:


Yea, sure you would of....whatever...


its a smell that has to be excorsized from all your tools 
and your truck..

I had to get some lemon scented ammonia and
 literally wash everything down cause it just lingers forever..

the guys working at those places really get a kick out of seeing
people turn green when they first walk into the embalming room...

its not something I would want to do every day........


----------



## ChrisConnor

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> This thread has to do with a funeral home with a holding tank. Lifting the lid is gruesome and the smell is nothing you can describe.
> 
> 
> I took my machine to countless homes after I drain cleaned at that funeral home though. It's waste, it's all biohazard.



I am sure that YOU did, Dunny, er, I mean Dunbar. You can take that untreated cross contamination and heave it into your plumbing truck with all your truck stock, reuse the gloves and whatever else you might want to use again. For me and mine, it's a one shot deal. They bought that cable and reel. I have a disinfectant/biocide that I spray my sewer cables with, but I draw the line at human tissue and the pathogens they might have. 

There is this thing about minimizing exposure to the public and that's what I did when I left the cable with the waste generator.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

ChrisConnor said:


> I am sure that YOU did, Dunny, er, I mean Dunbar. You can take that untreated cross contamination and heave it into your plumbing truck with all your truck stock, reuse the gloves and whatever else you might want to use again. For me and mine, it's a one shot deal. They bought that cable and reel. I have a disinfectant/biocide that I spray my sewer cables with, but I draw the line at human tissue and the pathogens they might have.
> 
> There is this thing about minimizing exposure to the public and that's what I did when I left the cable with the waste generator.


 

Certainly didn't expect you to wake up in the middle of the night and explain yourself, but hey, your a follower. :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Certainly didn't expect you to wake up in the middle of the night and explain yourself, but hey, your a follower. :laughing:


Says the guy with rotting food in his truck. Yeah, you're Mister Health and Safety, aren't you. Nothing cavalier about being nasty, Dunbar.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

ChrisConnor said:


> Says the guy with rotting food in his truck. Yeah, you're Mister Health and Safety, aren't you. Nothing cavalier about being nasty, Dunbar.


 

It's okay that I called you out as Connor Plumbing in Georgia for ripping a customer off by implementing a one hit charge for equipment that can be cleaned and reused. 


But that's your problem, not mine. I understand that when I'm called to rod a drain at a funeral home, I don't get scared of the dead bodies or their chunky jello that comes out of them in the embalming process.

You should consider not working for them so guys like me don't overcharge the customer. Girlfriend.









ChrisConnor said:


> I had a floor sink in the autopsy room of the GBI crime lab. When I was done, I gave them the reel and cable of my Gorlitz 380. I told them it was theirs and I charged them for it. There was no way I was going to take that into somebody's house after being down that drain. :no:


----------



## Master Mark

*this thread*

dunbar..

I agree that the cable can be soaked off in something

perhaps gasoline, then light it and burn it all off

sort of like having a funeral phyre.



your last post just about turned my stomach...:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Master Mark said:


> dunbar..
> 
> I agree that the cable can be soaked off in something
> 
> perhaps gasoline, then light it and burn it all off
> 
> sort of like having a funeral phyre.
> 
> 
> 
> your last post just about turned my stomach...:laughing:


 
Ahh but it's a thing of beauty to see the clumps of hair mixed in with what looks like a strawberry milkshake left to spoil in the drain. 

I get called back to this funeral home because I was the first guy to clean the drain so well that the intervals are once a year, not once every 3-4 months like it used to be.

They like me! They really really like me!


----------



## ChrisConnor

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> It's okay that I called you out as Connor Plumbing in Georgia for ripping a customer off by implementing a one hit charge for equipment that can be cleaned and reused.
> 
> 
> But that's your problem, not mine. I understand that when I'm called to rod a drain at a funeral home, I don't get scared of the dead bodies or their chunky jello that comes out of them in the embalming process.
> 
> You should consider not working for them so guys like me don't overcharge the customer. Girlfriend.


 
Oh, you think that by naming my company name and "calling me out" that you can do me harm, don't you, Dunbar? Nice attempt at a cheap shot, but I stand by my actions.

Well, truth is, I actually care about my work and how I protect health, not to get on the internet to prove what a tough guy I am or talk about gross things. Maybe that impresses 12 year old kids, but my customers are usually a little more mature than that.

Call me whatever you wish, but my customers trust me to do what's right. It's not about money, it's about health. I refuse to be as reckless as yourself when it comes to people who put their trust in me to do the right thing. *Only fools put the notion of money before one's health and safety. 
*
Let me be perfectly clear that I refuse to risk pathogen exposure and cross contamination to my customers. This isn't some poo in a sewer line, this is human tissue that calls for more stringent precautions.


----------



## plbgbiz

ChrisConnor said:


> ...*Only fools put the notion of money before one's health and safety...*


Oh Mr. Connor. You have misjudged our esteemed colleague from Ohio. He never puts work ahead of safety. Didn't you know that the real danger for plumbers is not in blood born disease, but rather with heavy water heaters?:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

plbgbiz said:


> Oh Mr. Connor. You have misjudged our esteemed colleague from Ohio. He never puts work ahead of safety. Didn't you know that the real danger for plumbers is not in blood born disease, but rather with heavy water heaters?:laughing:


 

Nice try, but I'm stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllll heeeeeeeeeeere!!!! 


And no the big bad disease didn't kill me, I might of even made a lunch meat sammich when I got home that day without washing my hands. 

But when I'm dying of the above scenario, I'll post a response to ya and say, 

"Well, dag nabbit. You was right plbgbiz. I should of listened to ya."


----------



## Tommy plumber

Master Mark said:


> Yea, sure you would of....whatever...
> 
> 
> its a smell that has to be excorsized from all your tools
> and your truck..
> 
> I had to get some lemon scented ammonia and
> literally wash everything down cause it just lingers forever..
> 
> the guys working at those places really get a kick out of seeing
> people turn green when they first walk into the embalming room...
> 
> its not something I would want to do every day........


 



I don't know if your intention was to be funny, but I was laughing hard when I read your post. :laughing: Funny stuff. 

For the record, I have never worked around the dead. I worked once or twice in a funeral home, but it was upstairs in the apartment that sits above the funeral parlor.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

It's not bad. Of course, I didn't know the dead people. 


I can't take pictures because it's a serious violation of privacy for the family of loved ones.


If you remember that boost mobile commercial, guy throwing his burrito on the chest of the body he's working on? 

I could sit in a room, eat lunch and not bother me a bit.


----------



## Master Mark

*I did that too one day*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> It's not bad. Of course, I didn't know the dead people.
> 
> 
> I can't take pictures because it's a serious violation of privacy for the family of loved ones.
> 
> 
> If you remember that boost mobile commercial, guy throwing his burrito on the chest of the body he's working on?
> 
> I could sit in a room, eat lunch and not bother me a bit.


 

The people that work there simply get used to it....and just like in plumbing trade, they have sons that come to work and see daddy embalming someone......and someday those kids might take over the family business....ect....



one hot summer day, I did about the same thing in the embalming room of a funeral home... 

everyone else working for me was in the other end of the building and down in the basement and I got to do the nasty stuff in the embalming room...no one else wanted to go in there...:laughing:

so being by myself, it started feelig sort of creepy having someone laying on a SS slab right next to you with a white sheet over them, while you are working...

I was drinking a coke , and I forgot what was right next to me and set it down right next to her .... she never complained one bit....

like I mentioned earlier, had to get the ammonia and hose everything down in my truck later that week.....you dont realize you are giving off a vapor trail from working in those places.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb

I wouldn't be able to handle the smell.:no:


----------



## Master Mark

*the last stop before you get your send off*

I was at one today,,, had to repack those handles on
the table, installed a new Rheem pro gas heater in the mechanical
room and they asked me to work in here.....

...... and yes their was someone in there with me

its not the smell that gets to you, its the intence quiet :yes::yes:


----------



## Protech

Quiet dead people are ok with me. It's when they start making noise that i make a deposit in my pants .


----------



## breid1903

*cc*

i ain't got no dog in this, but why didn't you leave your gorlitz 380 in there? your clothes, your shoes, your gloves? did you wear a respirator. hasmat suit? where is the line? why just stop at the cable? not sayin nutin here, just askin, just askin. breid.........:rockon:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

The first thing I was looking for was the head supports for the dead body. 

It's a aluminum bracket that supports the head upward off the table, normally I see that on the bodies.


----------



## breid1903

*protec*

well they do make noise. they are slowly decomposing. so they burp and fart. they rumble. twitch for awhile. fun and games. they can be a real gas. it's when they change the radio station that you might want to leave. i've built 2/3 of embalming rooms here. it's a trip. some people would not even deliver into the garage. i would have to go out into the parking lot an get material from their truck. when i would go to supply house some people would go to the other side of room. the counter guy thought it was funny so he would tell them. me too. breid....................:rockon:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I've never seen a fresh kill... yet. 


Apparently the plumbers they've had in the past are squeamish and so I'm a shoe in for as long as I'm plumbing.

Plus, I took a drain that was clogging every 3-4 months to 1 year intervals. They loooooooooooooove me at this point.


Most have been old people, haven't known a one of them but it's life. Death is a strong part of life no matter what. 

As I mentioned, what bothers me is the picture the family has to pick out, represent the deceased so the hairstylist and mortician can mold/figure the face to the best they can.

That, is humbling as the pictures I see are always of a time where the person was on vacation, or with a family pose. 

To me and those workers in the biz, it's just another meal ticket just carted in the door. To the loved ones, it's a crushing blow if it is unexpected. More tears than a river could hold at some.

I'm going out like this, 






 

different.


----------



## Greenguy

Never done any work in the funeral home, but have done restoration work on a few apartments where people have died in, in a few cases it was days to weeks before they were discovered. In those cases we went into cap and remove all fixtures, wearing a full body suit and respirator. 

Best one I had was a few years ago a small plane crashed into a condo tower, only the pilot was killed, but the primary suite he hit the lady lost a leg, we never did find all the parts, after a few days it reeked quite bad.


----------



## ChrisConnor

breid1903 said:


> i ain't got no dog in this, but why didn't you leave your gorlitz 380 in there? your clothes, your shoes, your gloves? did you wear a respirator. hasmat suit? where is the line? why just stop at the cable? not sayin nutin here, just askin, just askin. breid.........:rockon:


I wore boot covers and a face shield. They told me on the phone they would supply ppe and they had the full gamut of clothing types put out, but of course none of it fit, I wore the top half of a tyvek suit backwards for splash protection on my arms and chest. It was silly looking, but the so called "large" tyvek ppe they provided just wasn't gonna fit.
The gloves went into the trash. If I got anything on my clothes, I probably would have discarded them.
The frame of the machine was/is cleanable.

Funny thing was seeing the 1 hp ISE disposal under the sink. When I ran water in the sink you could see blood go into the floor sink below. There was a bronze basket in the floor sink that had matted hair, fat or some other kind of congealed nasty on it and bits-o-bone or tooth in it (I guess that's what it was). Scraping that stuff off the basket was really nasty.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

We did work in 2 local funeral homes when I started working with Dad. It was the first and last time I threw up during a drain call. I've pretty much seen it all some 40 yrs. later, not much bothers me now.


----------



## slowforthecones

here's a tip from me, an land of the homicides plumber located near oakland california that services over 10 funeral homes. wear the tyvek suit, then wear isolation gown used in hospitals, two of them to reduce splatter, wear them rubber boots. get a pressure washer with clorox ready for your helper to wash you off when your done. always wear safety glasses and resperator.


----------



## marry

Well Done keep it up!


----------

